# Preemptive good wishes for Cash.



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi all, I want to ask for your good vibes for Cash preemptively. 

3 years ago, 20 days after his rabies vaccine, Cash got deathly ill. He was just over 1 year old. This Forum got me through some of the scariest days of not knowing if he would live or die. One day he had a fever... 3 days later he was lame and in pain. Obviously, and happily he got through it. At 4 years old he is healthier than ever. But we never got an answer ( after $3500 of testing) what caused his ailment. Although every one thinks it sounds like it was a tick borne disease, the thought that this happened just 20 days after his rabies shot keeps haunting me. Back then, the vets thinking was a reaction would happen within days... now they think that disorders to the immune system can show up more than a month later. Again, I got no answers so I really don't know why he got sick.

Well...because where we live we have no choice...they do not accept titers, and they do not give medical exemptions...Cash is getting his 3 year rabies Vaccine on Friday. 

My vet advised giving him prednisone a week before and then taper two weeks after to try and suppress an immune reaction. So that is what we have been doing. (Poor guy has been peeing every 1/2 hour.) 

I have literally been dreading this day for a year. And I am so nervous that he may have another response. I know it is rarely what you prepare yourself for, but rather what you don't expect. But I thought the least I could do for my boy is to harness the power of this forum to embrace him with good thoughts and healthful wishes.

So may I ask you all to put Cash (and his immune system) in your thoughts and prayers these next few weeks?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Will do, Missy. That is a frightening thought that it could be the rabies vaccine. I'm already starting to worry about my new puppies vaccines! Cash and you will be in my prayers.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hope all goes well, Missy. No sense telling you not to worry ,because I know you will anyway. LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Absolutely, Missy! We will ALL keep Cash in our hearts and prayers!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy, I'm sending you sympathetic hugs of commiseration! Tucker has has a couple of very scary reactions to immunizations, too. I dread Tucker's rabies, which will be coming up this spring. I'll be anxiously watching to see how Cash does, and hope the prednisone does the trick. 

My old vet had recommended pre-medicating with Benadryl. Prednisone sounds like a better, heavier plan-ahead action. I've recently moved and haven't even found a vet here yet. Gulp. I'm with you in dreading it.

(((hug))) Keep us posted.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cash is in my thoughts and so are you.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thoughts and wishes being sent your way.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Cash has been added to my prayer chain.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Warm thoughts and prayers to Cash from all of us.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

praying for cash


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

You and Cash will be in my thoughts for the next few weeks. Sending good vibes :hug:

Keep us posted!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It is frightening when something happens to our babies and we don't know the cause. I'll keep Cash (and you) in my prayers. Surrounding him in healing light.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Of course. Hopefully it is nothing, and the reaction was not caused by the vaccination. Please keep us posted.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Wishing Cash a non-reactive rabies vaccine!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

((hugs)) to you and Cash - I am praying all will go well


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I remember that and I know its gut wrenching to worry about it happening again  Will be sending lots of positive-reaction resistant vibes his way! Maybe his immune system is stronger.

I did read an article awhile back about dogs getting these toxic reactions from lawn treatments during the spring/summer especially, so I am always worried about that when we walk and if she sniffs for another dog scent, if she's sniffing some toxin into her system unknowingly, I think that may have happened to her when I thought it was a reaction to frontline (?) I wish there was a way to know for sure on these things. 

Kara


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh Missy I will be thinking of you and Cash, and I pray that all will go smoothly. I know exactly how you feel. Giovanni is one that has reactions, I also pre-treat my guys with Benadryl before I take them in, I have found that it has helped.

Please keep us informed :hug: :kiss:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

We're sending all our best vibes. Keep us posted Missy.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

We are sending good thoughts for Cash. I was worried about the Rabies shot on Maddie Thank god she was fine and we Pray Cash will be too.:grouphug:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thinking of you Missy. I know it must be a scary time - praying all goes well.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Missy, how scary. I don't blame you for being worried, especially since he was so ill and you were unable to learn the cause. Will send positive thoughts, that with the precautions you've taken, all goes well for Cash. 

Kara, those lawn chemicals scare me. Our lawn could look much better than it does, but I refuse to put weed killers on it as I don't want the animals and wild birds to get into them. When we go on walks, if I see any sort of substance on the sidewalks or can smell any sort of chemical that may have been used, I will pick Augie up and walk in the street. That is the one thing about spring I do not like - people's indiscriminate use of that stuff. The thing is, people are poisoning themselves too. It just may take longer.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hoping every thing goes well for Cash, good luck MIssy.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Missy, what are the consequences of not giving Cash the rabies vaccine? Do you get a fine? How would the authorities even know? I feel like we give these little dogs way too many vaccines. Seriously how would likely is it that a little house dog is going to be exposed to a rabid animal??

If you are concerned, I think I would hold off unless you are likely to be caught and there are serious consequences to not giving the vaccine. 

(Okay, I am done with my vaccine rant.)


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

I will be praying for you and Cash!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Missy, how scary. I don't blame you for being worried, especially since he was so ill and you were unable to learn the cause. Will send positive thoughts, that with the precautions you've taken, all goes well for Cash.
> 
> Kara, those lawn chemicals scare me. Our lawn could look much better than it does, but I refuse to put weed killers on it as I don't want the animals and wild birds to get into them. When we go on walks, if I see any sort of substance on the sidewalks or can smell any sort of chemical that may have been used, I will pick Augie up and walk in the street. That is the one thing about spring I do not like - people's indiscriminate use of that stuff. The thing is, people are poisoning themselves too. It just may take longer.


ound:ound: We only half-jokingly say that we love crab grass... without it, we wouldn't have a lawn! :biggrin1:

Seriously, between horses, kids playing in the grass when they were younger, and now Kodi, it has been YEARS since anything has been put on our lawn other than an occasional lime treatment. FORGET any herbicides!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dbeech said:


> Missy, what are the consequences of not giving Cash the rabies vaccine? Do you get a fine? How would the authorities even know? I feel like we give these little dogs way too many vaccines. Seriously how would likely is it that a little house dog is going to be exposed to a rabid animal??
> 
> If you are concerned, I think I would hold off unless you are likely to be caught and there are serious consequences to not giving the vaccine.
> 
> (Okay, I am done with my vaccine rant.)


The worst consequence is that if someone even SAID Cash nipped their child and Missy couldn't produce a current vaccination certificate, Cash could be euthanized in order to test his brain for Rabies.

The problem with Rabies is that it's not JUST a horrible dog disease like Parvo or distemper. It is also a REAL public health concern, (with 100% fatality) particularly in our area. It is not uncommon to hear about a person or dog getting attacked by a rabid raccoon (most common offender) or fox right in their own yard. Sometimes on their own porch.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Those are some serious consequences. In California, a health officer can order the dog to be quarantined for 10 days (with or without a rabies vacination certificate). Unless, they develop rabies they would not euthanize. 

There have been some recent studies indicating that there may even be life long immunity from rabies vaccines. There is legislation in CA pending to move the rabies vaccination interval from 3 to 7 years.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for writing that Karen. There is also, the law suit to be concerned with after you lost your dog, you would lose your home. I am thinking of asking for the one year vaccine-- and a live vaccine instead of a dead vaccine--- does anyone have any experience with the difference? I just read that the live vaccine is tolerated better because they add stuff to the dead vaccine to stimulate am immune response. The live vaccine is only available as a one year. Thoughts? experience? Don't we have any Vets on here?


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is the vaccine recommendations from Dr. Jean Dodd. I know a lot of forum members follow her guidelines. She recommends the killed vaccine.

http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and wishes your way Missy for Cash!

lane: GOOD WISHES lane:
They are flying in now!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Debbie. thank you for that. I have been all through Dr. Dodds' site and never came across that. (I am a very frustrated surfer) thank you all for all these sites. And of course thank you everyone for your well wishes. 

Geri, I especially appreciate you "surrounding him in healing light" I know you have practiced Reiki (sp) so I was hoping you would do your thing from afar. I do not know how to channel energy but every night (after I have read all I can about it) I have been laying my hands on him so I can feel both our heat and think of him as being, strong, healthy and resistant. I figure to him it just feels like a massage and love and it makes me feel like I am doing something, and it couldn't hurt!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm sending lots of positive vibes Cash's way! I hope the only side effect you see is that your blood pressure goes back to normal once he has no reaction to the shot. :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy, check your local laws. You can apply for an exemption in some jurisdictions. Hey Karen ,actually it's not quite that bad, one person survived rabies after having it. LOL. Seven years is coming, just a matter of time. Sign Jean's petition. It's on her site somewhere.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I lived in India for many years and people die from it there, it is a violent death. They now have a shot that they can give us humans, if we are at risk. I understand being scared but, it might not have been the rabies shot.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I hope it goes well for Cash. Hopefully, his reaction was not related to the vaccine.

I am always wary of vaccines particularly after my son developed a severe case of measles and mumps simultaneously 3 weeks after having his MMR (measles, mumps and rubella) vaccine. Scary stuff.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Debbie. thank you for that. I have been all through Dr. Dodds' site and never came across that. (I am a very frustrated surfer) thank you all for all these sites. And of course thank you everyone for your well wishes.


Missy, another thing that crossed my mind was, how far apart were all his vaccines when he had his last rabies? He would habe been a year then, right? So they probably were hitting him with everything. Did you know enough then to have them all separated out by several weeks? If Cash had several vaccines together, he may have had a reaction just because of that.

For years, we've been pre-medicating our cat for vaccines because she has reacted badly. An old acquaintance of mine, who I erally trust, recently joined our small animal practice. When I brought Snowbelle in and reminded him that she needed to be pre-medicated with benadryl, he said, "Let's wait a minute. She's 10 years old and has been regularly vaccinated for distemper. She doesn't need that one at all. If you're game, what I'd like to try is NOT premedicate, but separate the other two vaccines (rabies and feline leukemia) by at least two weeks. At very least, it will show us WHICH vaccine she's reacting to, and I'm betting that if they are separated, she won't react to either one."

Of course, from learning about Kodi, I knew about separating vaccines for dogs, but never thought about it for my poor kitty. What do you know, just by removing one vaccine completely, and then separating the other two by several weeks, she had NO reaction to either one.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Good point Karen. When I got Misty she need many vaccines and the vet spaced them out over 3 months.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we did do the rabies vaccine at least two weeks later than the rest. I feel real good about my Vet. But this is one she has very little wiggle room with.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> we did do the rabies vaccine at least two weeks later than the rest. I feel real good about my Vet. But this is one she has very little wiggle room with.


Well, it sounds like you are doing everything you can. Let's hope that it was just a coincidence and not the vaccine. Or else that the premedicating will prevent the problem. One way or the other, we're all rooting for him!!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for Cash are headed your way!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

as you all can tell I am :frusty: But I do thank you all for keeping him in your thoughts. I do believe it helps.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Continuing to thank God for bringing Cash through his vaccinations with absolutely no reaction.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We hope you're doing well Cash!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's wrapped tight in healing.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Missy, I am thinking of both you and Cash.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How's Cash doing, Missy? How are YOU doing?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

When is he getting the shot? 

(sorry if I missed this~) 

Just checkin' in to see how he's doing.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you all for your well wishes. Cash is doing fine. Not crazy at all from the prednisone. in fact it may be a bit sedating. but the poor boy is peeing every half hour. We go tomorrow at 11a. I am pretty sure I am going to go through with it... but I am going to discuss it one more time with the vet. 

I also just wanted to add I just called massachussets head of animal affairs asking about an exemption. He told me that if I my vet decides Cash needs an exemption they pretty much approve it (but that they have to be careful cause they could lose their lisence) I also asked him about what would happen if I did not vaccinate, and Cash bit a child. He said that really is no big deal, that would be a 10 day at home isolation. THE BIG DEAL would be if Cash had a run in with wild life. He would then, be quaranteed in a cage with no visitation for 6 months!!!!!! He said they never demand the dog be put down. He said sometimes though after such isolation the pets never return to happy go lucky animals. This scenario pretty much decided me to have him get the vaccine. He loves the yard. Has caught 2 rabbits...and has confronted a groundhog. I am just going to think possitively that prednisone and well wishes will work. That he is a much healthier dog than he was at 1 year. and with everyone sending out good vibes all will be well. 

in the mean time...here is a picture of Cash bathed in all your good energy. how could he not be protected from all that love?


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Good vibes to Cash, our handsome guy!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Missy, I haven't read all of the responses, but I just took 2 of my cats to the vet and they both needed their rabies shot. They got a new version that does not use a needle, but rather is like an airgun that pushes the vaccine in the skin and it is dispersed that way. It is also immunologically less reactive. I was also reading an article on Dr. Karen Becker's site that also mentions a homeopathic rabies vaccine detoxifier called Lyssin. The immunologically less reactive rabies vaccine is called Purevax. Dr Becker says that is a one year vaccine, but the one my kitties got was a 3 year. HTH


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Lynne, on a quick search it seems that the purvax is just for cats. I will check out Lyssin and of course ask my vet.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Missy, Praying for you and Cash and that everything goes well. Here in GA it is every year for a rabies shot - don't like it but it's the law.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy, we'll be thinking of you at 11:00! Another adorable picture of Cash, too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, the deed is done. We hung out at the vets for an hour just to make sure no immediate reaction. He seems fine. not even a bump where the vaccine went. I am still nervous but I am relieved to have it done. Cash's good news is...the Vet is requiring him to eat more!!!! He is going to be happy puppy to get another half of medallion each day. Cash actually weighed less than Jasper today. Cash 17.2. Jasper 17.4. She is not concerned because of how little I have been feeding him (  maybe went a little overboard on the calorie restriction...bad mom) So he will be back up to 5 medallions a day which he never lost weight on before. But maybe the weight loss upped his metabolism and now he needs more. She also said this last lb drop from a month ago may be due to the prednisone actually...he was peeing so much and could have lost a little muscle mass. If he continues to lose we will of course get him checked out. As I said...it is never what you plan for.

Thanks again for keeping in your thoughts... I will be totally relieved once a month has gone by.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sigh of relief to be at this point... now fingers crossed for the next month! How nice for Cash, though, that he gets to have a bit more food! Yahoo, party time, sweet pup! 
:whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear that things have gone well so far, Missy! And even if you have to increase Cash's food a bit, s you said, he'll be happy that you're doing it, and it's a lean horse (dog!) for a long race!

I find that I tweak the amount of food Kodi is getting pretty regularly, just by feel. If he's feeling a little too ribby, I increase it a bit, if he's got a bit to much padding, I decrease it. If he's had a lot of training treats during the day, I cut a bit out of dinner, or if he's had a LOT of exercise, I might give him a bit more.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

So glad to hear Cash is doing well so far. Hopefully, he will have no problem with the vaccine this time around. Sure would be a relief wouldn't it?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Missy, I'm so glad everything went well today. Now, I will pray for the month to go by uneventfully, too!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Thank goodness Cash did so well.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad so far so good. :whoo:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

glad to here Cash is doing well are his shot.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Continued well wishes for Cash!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I woke up this morning and one of my first thoughts was Cash. I'm glad to hear he's doing okay

The good wishes must've worked! 

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Will continue to send good thoughts Cash's way, that the month goes uneventfully for him as far as his health is concerned. Good to hear that he is doing well!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

sending good energy your way for Cash.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Thinking of you Missy and your Cash. I have never heard of anything quite like this ~ Such an awful worry!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello all: so far so good. We have started tapering the prednisone. And so far he is fine. Keeping fingers and toes crossed that we are all set for another 3 years and by that time it will be a 7 year requirement. Thank you all for your well wishes for Cash. I believe they are working.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Missy said:


> Hello all: so far so good. We have started tapering the prednisone. And so far he is fine. Keeping fingers and toes crossed that we are all set for another 3 years and by that time it will be a 7 year requirement. Thank you all for your well wishes for Cash. I believe they are working.


Yay!!!! Glad to hear all is well. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Glad to hear Cash is doing well so far! :whoo:


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Good news about Cash!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Hello all: so far so good. We have started tapering the prednisone. And so far he is fine. Keeping fingers and toes crossed that we are all set for another 3 years and by that time it will be a 7 year requirement. Thank you all for your well wishes for Cash. I believe they are working.


Yay Cash!!! I'm so glad to hear that he's doing well!


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

So glad to hear the good news about Cash. I have been thinking about him.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Just saw this -- glad to hear he's doing well.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Please still keep Cash in your thoughts.*

Cash was weaned off the prednisone as of wednesday and wednesday night he vomited. thursday he was fine and ate breakfast and vomited again 6 hours later totally undigested food...again last night but all through this he seemed aok ....and then in the wee hours of the morning he got feeling pretty miserable... dry heaving refusing food (a sure sign cash is not well) and wouldn't drink. it was pretty clear he could not get comfortable. So we took him to the vet first thing this morning and he is on IV and they are going to run some tests.

She said she was not going to rule out the vaccine. Could also be the prednisone. She wants to see how he does. And what the lab tests say. She won't have those back til tonight. But hopefully I can pick him up once he is hydrated. He has no temperature. Which was the first thing we noticed 3 years ago. This will be a hard day of waiting.

But please keep him in your thoughts just a little longer. I know I have asked you to think on him for a very long time. But just a little more would be so appreciated.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Poor Cash, I hope it is just the prednisone.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Cash was weaned off the prednisone as of wednesday and wednesday night he vomited. thursday he was fine and ate breakfast and vomited again 6 hours later totally undigested food...again last night but all through this he seemed aok ....and then in the wee hours of the morning he got feeling pretty miserable... dry heaving refusing food (a sure sign cash is not well) and wouldn't drink. it was pretty clear he could not get comfortable. So we took him to the vet first thing this morning and he is on IV and they are going to run some tests.
> 
> She said she was not going to rule out the vaccine. Could also be the prednisone. She wants to see how he does. And what the lab tests say. She won't have those back til tonight. But hopefully I can pick him up once he is hydrated. He has no temperature. Which was the first thing we noticed 3 years ago. This will be a hard day of waiting.
> 
> But please keep him in your thoughts just a little longer. I know I have asked you to think on him for a very long time. But just a little more would be so appreciated.


Poor Cash and poor you! I guess it is somewhat comforting that his symptoms are not exactly the same as the last time. I also know from personal experience that coming off long-term pred therapy can be AWFUL.. achy all over, might as well have the flu! I really hope that's what it is. How fast was the taper, and what was his lowest dose before he came off completely?


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sending healing wishes and :grouphug: from Ditto and Phoenix


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope Cash is feeling better soon and that it NOT the vaccine!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

krandall said:


> Poor Cash and poor you! I guess it is somewhat comforting that his symptoms are not exactly the same as the last time. I also know from personal experience that coming off long-term pred therapy can be AWFUL.. achy all over, might as well have the flu! I really hope that's what it is. How fast was the taper, and what was his lowest dose before he came off completely?


Karen, yes having been on prednisone myself it is a wonderful/horrible drug. Even on a short 10-15 day taper you really feel it when you come down

Cash was on it for 19 days (of course 19 days for a little dog may be like a l longer term for us. he was on 5 mg twice a day for 7 days. 5 mg once a day for 5 days and then 5 mg every other day for 5 more pills that should have gone through today-- but he was going absolutely insane... peeing every 15 minutes... licking the rug non stop so on wednesday I called and asked if he could stop or if he needed to taper to a 1/2 and they said no he should be fine...I gave him a half on wednesday anyway. and it was that night the vomiting started.

I know it could be the pred or just a fluke. I just want him home and healthy.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Sending you and Cash love, and hoping things are getting better now.These dear little dogs can be such a worry.We are so lucky here in England, no rabies,so no need for horrid shots, unless going abroad.Hoping Cash doesn't have to suffer any more.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear Cash is having a hard time. Hope he will soon be feeling well. Will be thinking of you and him and checking in here to see how he is doing. Was he doing the constant peeing and licking the rug the entire 19 days he was on this stuff? Or just when you started the taper, or ?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

good news. keep us posted.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Waiting to hear Missy, hope he's better.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Ahh Missy I came to this thread hoping to hear a good update. Sending good thoughts to Cash and praying for a speedy recovery :hug: I really hope it's not due to the shot and he gets well very soon!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You guys are awesome! Cash is home. And we are still waiting on his pancreatic test, but the rest of his blood work came back perfect! But earlier today my vet ( who is fairly new to us and knows Jasper better than Cash) really freaked me out saying he was way too mellow and she was seriously worried and may not let him come home tonight... She went home, and passed his case to the night vet who is the one who gave us the Good results and said we could take him home. So kind of a schitzophrenic day... I think my vet just wasn't aware how really mellow Cash is. Kind of a Newfie in a little dogs body. Also, she came into our lives just as Cash started to really lose weight and she saw it as a possible symptom as opposed to diet and exercise... So for now the good news is it was simple gastroenteritis... Bad news, no idea what caused it...could of been the prednisone, but unlikely, and it is really hard for a vet to say it was due to the vaccine... So right now it seems coincidental...


But the really good news is Cash is home and the lucky dog gets me to cook for him for a week or so. 

thank you all. your support means the world to me!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so happy for you. I can tell you have been so worried and stressed during the entire ordeal and the days leading up to the shot. I have a lot of experience with my dogs being on prednisone (not my Havs my little mill guys) over extended periods and it is very hard on their stomachs. In the old days we use to do a taper like 1 for 5 days, every other day for 5 days, 1/2 every other day for 5 days, 1/4 every other day for 5 days, 1/4 every two days etc until 1/4 every 5 days for 2 weeks. It was a long taper, but very effective, the vets do not do this much anymore because most people to not comply, so they do a strong short taper. If you need to do something like this again (I hope you don't) you should ask if it is ok to start Pedcid from day one, it really helps. I am so glad this is behind Cash and now you can breath and sleep.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad you have the little guy home. I hope you and he rest well tonight!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

(((hugs)))


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Sending hugs to you and Cash....for he feels better soon


----------



## Dnice (Mar 8, 2011)

Sending nothing but good thoughts your way.

Denise and Frankie B.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well Cash's pancreatic test came back inflamed. The vet (yet another one there) said they very rarely see it as a one time thing...But the other tests do not support pancreatitis. I need to get some more info, but I suspect "that food thing" is going to raise it's ugly head again as he is going to need a lower fat diet.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

gosh Missy, it's tough when we can't get a handle on things . This sure is coincidental to the rabies shot. Keep us posted, Hugs and Woofs. Dave and Molly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Boy, Missy, this sure hasn't been easy. I'd be suspicious of the rabies shot too, but I also think they really tapered his pred really fast. I know when I, as a full sized human, drop below 10mg of prednisone I have to start dropping from there in 1mg steps, a week or two at a time. The taper they did with Cash would have me curled up in bed for weeks.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, yes in all fairness...this episode should probably be another thread with nothing to do with rabies... but it still is a really odd coincidence. I read a few articles that did correlate prednisone with pancreatitis. the vets have said he was on such a short course. but you know dr. Dodd's wrote something to me about Jasper when I asked her to interpret his thyroid panel. I asked how much damage could occur if I did a trial with a homeopathic support for 6 months to just see...and she wrote that a dogs life is so much shorter than ours that 6 months is a relatively long period of time... so a 17 day treatment of prednisone could also be a prolonged period in a dogs life. (i know my doc hates me to on longer than 10 days!) 

I have too many doggie things going on right now. I strongly suggest to those of you with more than one....to space out their physicals/vaccines/etc from each other. I feel I am being hit with too much. Right now, I am going to assume that they are just going to be fine. (of course I am going to continue my research) Cash is already playing!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, so glad Cash is OK. I'm (or should I say Shelby) is having a rough time with all the meds she's been on for her eyes. After 10 days on antibiotic and pred, she stopped eating and then vomitting, really bad vomitting. Same thing with the peeing ALL the time. I thought it was most likely the antibiotic. Took her to the specialist and he switched her to a different antibiotic but kept her on the pred 5mg every other day. Now she is eating like a pig and still peeing all the time. But, the "blobs" in her eyes are gone. :doh: One more week until we see the dr. I feel your pain!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy, I'm REALLY glad to hear that Cash is playing and getting back to normal again! Michele, it's good to hear that Shelby's eyes are better, and the other stuff will go away once she's off the pred!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*CASH IS AOK!!!*

I just got the best call from my Vet (the wonderful vet who we are now back with) I went back to her for a consult on both boys and we retested Cash's pancreas. Cash's pancreatic test came back negative! so what ever was going on was most likely a one time thing. We also tested his thyroid too, since a few years back when we couldn't figure out why he would not lose weight we tested him and it came back high... but on further testing it was normal...so we wanted to make sure his rapid weight loss was really due to hard work and diet and not something else. This test also came back perfect!!!!

So I will slowly transition back to the raw diet he was on. I really thought I was gonna have to home cook for him. But I am going to post another thread about a vet supervised home cooked diet my Vet told me about. It may come in handy some day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

eace:eace:eace::whoo::whoo::whoo: YAY CASH!!! 
YOu have been through so much sweet boy!! and now that your tests are good - you can get back to being the sweet boy that your MOmmy knows!!!!! 
I am so happy that your results are good!!!!!!!!
Auntie Laurie and the 4 L's are sending hugs and good thoughts to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh and she is going to write me an exemption for any more rabies vaccines. Hopefully, the state will take it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Double good news :whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Oh and she is going to write me an exemption for any more rabies vaccines. Hopefully, the state will take it.


That is ABSOLUTELY AWESOME, Missy!!! I'm so happy for you about the whole thing, but especially that you (hopefully) won't need to worry about the Rabies thing again.:whoo:


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Just catching up...Glad to hearr he's doing better!! I really hope he gets exempted from the rabies shot honestly, it's just too weird how something happened again afterwards. Keep up posted!!!!!


----------

